# Buenos Aires :::: Elegance & Sophistication with a latin spirit



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*BUENOS AIRES *

This amazing capital is the perfect mix of european style architecture, latin rithm and beautiful people.
Buenos Aires is divided in 48 barrios (neighbourhoods) each one worths the visit although the most known are those barrios located in the northern part of the city, Palermo, Recoleta, Belgrano, San Isidro, Tigre, Retiro and Puerto Madero.










*Retiro*

Old mansions and residences now host many embassies, like the French Embassy





























9 de Julio Avenue



















Alvear St, where all the luxury brands are located










Nice a quiet roads



















San Martin Park


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Recoleta *

Callao Av


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

I love this city, my second city after Porto Alegre, I have good friends there.I miss a lot this city!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome! Always love checking out photos of this wonderful city! 

Thanks for posting:cheers:


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful photos of Buenos Aires  I love "Le Parc Figeroa Alcorta" Are those towers the tallest building in Argentina? Or this is the "Mulieris 2"?


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd love to visit BA again.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Buenos Aires is just the greatest city there is. It has the beauty of the european cities and the charm of the latin people.

La ciudad es lo máximo, ¡felicitaciones!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

paris meets nyc 

looks great, could this one b up among one of the 3 prettiest capitals in America?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

It could easily be one of the 3 prettiest capitals in the whole world.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I totally agree with you guys. I've always regarded Buenos Aires as one of the world's greatest cities. No doubt about it! I see a little of Paris, Madrid and several other European cities in BA, not to mention, as you say, alejoaoa, the wonderful charm of the Latin people, on top of all this. This city has a lot of class and sophistication for sure.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bleu_Chateau said:


> Beautiful photos of Buenos Aires  I love "Le Parc Figeroa Alcorta" Are those towers the tallest building in Argentina? Or this is the "Mulieris 2"?


You are correct, Le Parc F Alcort is the tallest building in the city right now, it will be overpassed by one tower in Puerto Madero soon.

Thanx for the comments guys, im glad you ve enjoyed my pics, I will keep showings nice parts of the city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos from Buenos Aires  very nice kay:


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

everybody i know, felt in love with BA.


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

BA rocks.. really nice and crazy city


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Some more pics I found:


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

very very very nice arquitecture. can't wait to be there someday!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome updated photos like this one:


>


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

All these tenement houses!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Buenos Aires looks wonderful, I wanna go there soon.


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Amazing Buenos Aires as always, one of my favourite cities of Latin America, awesome pictures.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*BELGRANO R* By Jorge85 and BsAsdaily.

Beautiful neighbourhood full of nice old houses.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palermo*

Is one of Buenos Aires´s largest barrios, it has various subneighborhoods, including Palermo Chico, and Palermo Viejo (with the latter further subdivided into Palermo Hollywood and Soho. This part of the city is full of grassy parks, pacefull streets aswell as the coolest nighclubs and restaurantes.

Palermo Hollywood is getting renewed with modern and tall buildings























































This part of the city has the nicest combination of modern and old time architecture


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Palermo es una nota. Me encantó la última pic.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palermo and Las Cañitas*

This part is more residential, high quality life standards





































Las Cañitas is one of the favourite gastronomic spots in the city


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics of the residential areas. A good example of the residential neighborhoods not always posted here... and I love the amount of trees in our streets


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

nice


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Buenos Aires look incredibly quiet in your pics bonaerense...


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

nice city, one of my favorites cities in the world


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

BA in only one word: Splendid!


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

DEFINITELY, THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CITY IN AMERICA


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful neighborhoods.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Beautiful photos Bonaerense, I think Buenos Aires is a great city, one of the greatest in the world.

A big pic of Palermo neighborhood.










Palermo skyline from far away










More pictures of Palermo












































































































































































Palermo by far


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Amazing and unique city, and Palermo is son nice! Love it! :cheers:


----------



## Leandrix (Nov 14, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## nhoa (Aug 29, 2009)

Hermosa Buenos Aires..........¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*More pics of residential neighborhoods... *


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

"...and Las Cañitas" me encantó :lol:
Thank you guys for the pics.
Let me show this:










Love Buenos Aires! I wanna go again, and I'm just to 56 km. from there ¬¬


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Muy buenas las últimas fotos!


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

Me encanta andar en auto por la 9 de Julio a la noche. Hay bastante tránsito, sí, pero me hace sentir que estoy en una mini New York :lol::lol:
Love Bs. As.!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

next page for more pics please


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Parks in Palermo*

Palermo has de biggest green spaces in the city, hundreds of meters of beautiful and elegant parks like these ones.
































































Rosegarden










Buenos Aires Polo Field



















Buenos Aires golf court


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That park of Buenos Aires is really beautiful, and i think its the largest park in the city?


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That park of Buenos Aires is really beautiful, and i think its the largest park in the city?


Thats correct, its a quite large area that includes, parks, two lakes, a zoo, horsetrack, a polo field, golf court and a tennis stadium.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hermanos...jajajaja mirem


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Aerial photo of Buenos Aires:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scrambldmeggs/3482714781/


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Recoleta*























































Deutsch Hospital



















Swiss-Argentinian Clinic



















This corner is one of the gay spots in the city


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I like this elegance of Buenos Aires. Very very good :yes:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Recoleta looks so nice. This place has got a lot of charm and character.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Beautiful. Simply Beautiful.


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Beautiful photos Bonaerense!


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

I love this thread!! Good job guys!!

Felicitaciones Bonaerense!


More pics please! :banana:


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

I really should visit this city before I die!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Fascinating!


----------



## Bleu_Chateau (Mar 7, 2010)

Great pictures, guys. Buenos Aires is one of the most beautiful cities


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanx for all the comments on my pics! 

More Buenos Aires...

*Now Belgrano *

Its the neighborhood where i live, and its my favourite in the city


----------



## Divano (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh la la! Great City!! I love My Buenos Aires.. She see me Every Day!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Simply beautiful updates of Buenos Aires kay:


----------



## Divano (Apr 20, 2010)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Hermanos...jajajaja mirem


*Muy Bueno jajajaja*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Delightful,,


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

very nice district.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bonaerense24 said:


>


Similar to Japan.↑

It is a very beautiful city.
I want to see the Olympics in Buenos Aires.
Argentina and Japan are friendly nations.


----------



## tricolor87 (Jan 10, 2007)

jajaja me encanto el video de los argentinos sambando tomando skoll, la mejor cerveza brasileña!!


----------



## Strings74 (May 3, 2010)

beautiful, I'm dying to go!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Downtown and Puerto Madero*










Corrientes Av





































Subway Line D










*Las Cañitas*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

*Buenos Aires and Paris are my two favorite latin cities... and my favorite cities in the world too lol*


----------

